# Ruger p94 sight removal



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Any advice on removing the rear sight on a Ruger p94 an yes I removed the set screw an hit it a few times with a punch an dead blow hammer an it didn't budge?


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

pics?


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Pics


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

can u see anywhere on top where the smith might have peened those ears down to clamp the sight in place? if so just use a bigger hammer and be cautious about your punch, otherwise i would say its just some glue, alot of people over do the securing of rear sights because they're afraid of it moving, thats what set screws and locktite are for lol, ur on the right track tho, switch from your dead blow to a medium ball peen and make sure youve got a solid bench there, if you can remove the slide easily do that so youve got an easier to handle work piece


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok thanks I will try that I also thought about trying to heat it up but not sure how easily that could be done without damaging the gun or discoloring the metal


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

heating would help if its glued somehow, hopefully its locktite, use a solder gun to keep from discoloring the metal, just hold it to the sight base for a little bit and give it a good whack, hopefully it will break loose.


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok thanks again


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

any time, let me know if you need any more help, i can do minor gun work if it doesnt require any machining, just kinda grew up in it.


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok cool I just got the gun an the rear sight was damaged so I ordered a new one an want to replace it I really like the gun very accurate .40cal pistol


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

.40 cal's are usually pretty good pieces, im kinda partial to my walther ppks in .380, ruger is great stuff, ive never had the chance to fire a p94 tho, how is the recoil


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Haven't shot it much it a large size gun so the recoil is not bad at all


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Got the old one off an the new one on last night disassembled the gun clamped the slide down an used a bigger hammer just took a little more persuasion thanks for the tips!


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

No problem


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I am having the same trouble with my Springfield 1911....and did try a bigger hammer....I guess NOT big enough??


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

Make sure that it hasn't been peened in order to hold it in the track...I've seen that before and it can be a mutha to deal with...just keep at it and stay patient...use some heat and if your ideas start getting out of your comfort zone take it to a gun shop....most places around here can probably do basic pistol work without screwing evertything up and charging u your life savings


----------

